# canção e música



## kanya22

Olá! Estou aprendendo português e quero saber se existe alguma diferença entre dizer canção e música??

Gosto das cançoes dessa banda.
ou
Gosto das músicas dessa banda. ♪

Ou só são dois jeitos diferentes de falar?


----------



## willy2008

Cançao refere-se à letra de uma musica,mas espere a resposta de algum forero brasileiro  ou portugues ,eles vão te explicar melhor.


----------



## Vanda

É mais uma questão de estilo. Canção é mais usado no sentido poético, música, no sentido geral e na prosa.

*No sentido geral,* a definição de canção e de música no dicionário é:

canção =  Designação comum a diversos tipos de composição musical popular ou erudita para ser cantada. 

música = Qualquer composição musical.


----------



## kanya22

Olá! Obrigada pelas respotas. Em espanhol, musica e o som em geral e canção são os nomes de cada uma, mas nunca se diz musicaS. senão canções. Um amigo de Rio de Janeiro escreveu: então, temos por enquanto apenas 6 músicas na internet. Você pode ouvir as 6.
Por isso tenho a dúvida de qual é o melhor uso.
Para mim: 
Gosto da musica dessa banda
Gosto daS canções dessa banda
Mas quero saber o uso de um brasileiro.


----------



## Vanda

Gosto da música dessa banda
Com certeza, dizemos muito mais a acima.


----------



## kanya22

Obrigada Vanda! Mas tenho uma pergunta. 
Qual é o melhor jeito entre
As 6 músicas de essa banda (como disse o meu amigo) ou
As 6 canções dessa banda

Desculpa por tanta pergunta


----------



## Vanda

kanya22 said:


> Obrigada Vanda! Mas tenho uma pergunta.
> Qual é o melhor jeito entre
> As 6 músicas dessa banda (como disse o meu amigo) (é como preferimos dizer)
> As 6 canções dessa banda (nada impede você de usar canções em vez de música se você o quiser)
> 
> Desculpa por tanta pergunta



Às ordens.


----------



## willy2008

kanya22 said:


> Obrigada Vanda! Mas tenho uma pergunta.
> Qual é o melhor jeito entre
> As 6 músicas de essa banda (como disse o meu amigo) ou
> As 6 canções dessa banda
> 
> Desculpa por tanta pergunta


 O melhor jeito é dizer as 6 musicas


----------



## kanya22

Ok Vanda! Muito Obrigada!!


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que uma canção é cantada -- tem voz -- ao passo que uma música pode ser só instrumental. Mas todas as canções são músicas.

Outro sentido possível de "música" é o oposto de letra. A letra de uma canção são as palavras cantadas (o poema), enquanto a música em sentido estrito são os sons dos instrumentos.


----------



## Mangato

Se é como no espanhol, o termo música e muito mais importante é geral que canção. Além de que diz Out, que a canção deve ser interpretada vocalmente, acho que ninguém chamaria canção a uma aria de ópera. 
Por aqui as bandas acostumam a ser instrumentais, e interpretan músicas ou peças musicais.


----------



## Danikovacs

Li todas as respostas, mas alguém consegue esclarecer melhor? Pq pra mim ainda é a mesma coisa. Obrigada! Estou precisando dessa resposta por causa do meu trabalho, e pelo q entendi até agora, tudo pode ser música, mas canção precisa de letra e música não, correto?


----------



## pfaa09

Danikovacs said:


> Li todas as respostas, mas alguém consegue esclarecer melhor? Pq pra mim ainda é a mesma coisa. Obrigada! Estou precisando dessa resposta por causa do meu trabalho, e pelo q entendi até agora, tudo pode ser música, mas canção precisa de letra e música não, correto?


Não necessariamente. Eu posso cantar sem musica, mas não sem letra, e aí eu lhe chamaria de canto ou canção.
É um tema que pode originar várias interpretações e ideias diferentes.
Até nós, nativos da língua portuguesa, temos questões e dúvidas sobre a nossa língua.
Numa linguagem corrente e quotidiana, qualquer uma das formas (canção ou musica) pode ser usada sem causar dúvidas.
Há exemplos onde as duas formas podem ser usadas, por exemplo:
_Temos 6 canções/musicas no nosso canal do Youtube_.
Isto seria entendido por toda a lusofonia sem problemas, se alguma forma estiver errada, garanto que uma grande parte não o sabe.
A ideia que fica, e que é a que tenho, é que uma canção é sempre que há voz ou vozes. Ao passo que uma musica pode ser instrumental ou ter vozes.
Musica parece ser mais abrangente, abraça todo um leque de coisas ligadas a esta arte.

Para terminar dou duas situações diferentes e aquilo que eu diria.
Estou com alguém e de repente passa uma canção/musica na rádio e a parte musical chama-me a atenção por ter uma melodia bonita, ou um solo de guitarra, ou algo assim.
Eu diria: Que *musica* brutal, ou bonita ou outro adjectivo de admiração.
Por outro lado, se fosse a voz a encantar-me, eu diria:
Que *canção* bonita, mas que bela voz, que letra tão bonita.


----------



## anaczz

Não diria que seja uma questão de dúvidas, mas, antes, de uso. Uma canção não precisa ter letras, você pode assobiar ou cantarolar tanto uma canção quanto uma música. Uma diferença de significado que vejo, seguindo a ideia do Mangato, é que a palavra "música" é mais abrangente e a palavra canção evoca algo mais singelo, mais simples.


----------



## Danikovacs

obrigada a todos vcs q me auxiliaram!


----------



## zema

Hay algo que funciona un poco diferente en portugués y en español con respecto a “música” y que debe ser lo que suscitó la consulta. 
En español, en general, es menos común usar "_música"_ en el sentido de pieza o composición musical. No es muy frecuente decir, por ejemplo:
_
El nuevo disco de X incluye cinco músicas de su autoría._

No digo que sea incorrecto, ni que no haya países en que esta forma no pueda ser usual -en Paraguay entiendo que es bastante frecuente, en Argentina se usa a veces-, pero me parece más típico del español decir:

_El nuevo disco de X incluye cinco canciones de su autoría._

En Argentina es frecuentísimo decir _“tema”_ también, que se puede aplicar tanto a canciones como a composiciones instrumentales.

_En su último show, la artista cantó diez temas propios y tres de los Beatles.
Ayer vi un video del programa “Chico & Caetano” en el que Piazzolla interpretaba dos temas instrumentales._


----------

